# what can be kept with guppies



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

hi guys is hould be getting a 35 litre fish box for xmas and will be having some guppies in it and first question is how many could i put in it?

next question is could i put anything in their with the guppies?

thanks in advance


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Firstly... with the Guppies...

*Get ONLY males, you dont need females in that size tank, the females arent so exciting to look at, you need at least twice the number of females to males and the produce huge numers of babies.

Keeping a group of males with no females isnt cruel and they will get on with each other just fine because they simply wont know any different...

I would say get a group of 4-5 different coloured male guppies...

Then for other fish i would advise something like:

-2 Otocinclus (though would be one of the last fish)
-4 Algae (Japonica) Shrimp (great for eating detritus and cheaper than pygmy cories)
-6-10 x small shoaling fish (depending on species as the smaller species might mean 1-2 more) but species ideas:

Neon Tetra
Black Neon Tetra
Ember Tetra
Flame Tetra
Diamondhead Neon Tetra
Wild Green Neon Tetra
Lamp Eyes
Ricefish
Harlequin Rasbora
Copperline Harlequin Rasbora (Hengli or Espei)
Lemon Tetra
Endlers Guppy
Gelius Barb (Puntius gelius) <-- non nippy
White Cloud Mountain Minnow (lower temps)
Glowlight Danios

And I'm sure there are loads more...

You will need to avoid anything aggressive with your guppies (eg- Barbs, serpae/columbian/bueanos aires/red eye/silvertip tetra, any cichlids inc rams and angels etc, siamese fighting fish) tetras can be all hearsay though, i found some batches of glowlight tetras, penguin tetras, silvertip tetras to be horribly aggressive and nippy yet other batches are ok.

You will also need to be carefull with fish that might get bullied or intimidated by Guppies (eg- small gouramis like Sparkling Gouramis, Micro Rasbora, small shrimps etc) again, they might get on, but why risk the fishes happiness if they dont get on.


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got platys, neon tetra and a plec in with my guppies, my friend down the road has the same but with a Siamese fighter and two angel fish. 
I have a 78 litre tank and have probably got around the maximum fish in it that I can now as my guppies have been breeding. I am hoping to upgrade my tank early next year just so they all have much more room x


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd add that the reason my friend got the fighter and angels was to keep the guppy population down lol x


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Don't know if I'm just lucky! But I have shrimp in with my guppies and they seem to leave them alone. But it's cherry shrimp, and they do breed like mad. 

Just whilst we're on the subject, does anyone know if black shirt tetra and guppies would go horribly wrong? I get the feeling it might, but wondered if anyone had tried it?


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

I've always found the Black Widows/Black Skirt Tetras to be really nippy!


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

so you say a fighter can be kept with some guppies


----------



## canth (Sep 23, 2009)

Well my friends guppies etc seem to be ok with the fighter in with them, he does get a little cranky at times but generally they get on great x


----------



## Moogloo (Mar 15, 2010)

Definately not adviseable. In fact, I personally would refuse to sell guppies or a fighter if the other species was in the tank already....


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

Cheers Moo, I'll avoid that combination then!!

I tried an "experiment" with a female fighter in with my guppies a couple of days ago. (I'm in the process of rearranging my tank setups) Put her in there, she seemed okay and not too interested in them, next morning she had polished off a good half of the fry, even the biggest ones, and taken the most enormous chunk out of my lovely red cobra male!! And the female fighters are supposed to be the tolerant ones! So going on that experience, I defo wouldn't recommend a male. Sometimes people get lucky and get an easy going enough male, but it is a big risk experimenting with it.


----------



## del_044 (Jan 29, 2007)

i have a couple of male guppies with black skirt tetras. havent had a problem with them being together.

had white cloud minnows with guppies. my thought on this set up is that it wasnt that eye catching. 

if i had your tank and wanted guppies, i would have 4-6 males in it. probably all the same colour.

theres not much point in breeding guppies except if they are pure bloods or being used as feeder fish.


----------

